# حصريااا ترنيمة (ساعات بضحك) لفريق المس ايدينا



## بنت القديسين (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حصريا وقبل الجميع على منتدانا ترنيمة ++ساعات بضحك++ لفريق المس ايدينا.......


ترينمة ساعات بضحك //جديدة  لفريق   المس   ايدينا//.


​ 
ترنيم : بيمن بديع
كلمات : اميل يوسف 
الحان : فادى طلعت
توزيع وميكس وماستر : مايكل طلعت
جيتارات : فادى طلعت 
ستوديو  المس   ايدينا
Bad7ak'' 
ساعات بضحك بقصد عشان احسس نفسى ان انا فرحان
و عشان منساش شكل الفرحة و ماخدش على وجود الاجزان  

و ساعات من خنقة الاحساس انا ببعد عن عيون الناس 
و ببكى و دمعة تجيب دمعة علشان محتاج ابكى و خلاص
... انا كل حياتـــــــــى متلغبطة متخبطة كل المشاعر محبطة
مخنوقة الاحلام جواياااا و عمالة تموت
خطوات رجليا متنطورة متأخرة انا ماشى بس ماشى لورا 
نفسى اصرخ من يأسى لكن مش طالع صوت
​ 
:download::download:


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلماتها تحفة بجد 
جارى التحميل
ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حلوووووووة اوووووي


----------

